# Turn Off Interactive



## js0873 (Apr 18, 2005)

Does anyone know if there's a way to turn off the interactive displays, like "Press Select for Live Scores" or "Press Select for Interactive TV"? I once mistakenly did that and lost my saved buffer. Is there an option to not get those interruptions on live programming?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

js0873 said:


> Does anyone know if there's a way to turn off the interactive displays, like "Press Select for Live Scores" or "Press Select for Interactive TV"? I once mistakenly did that and lost my saved buffer. Is there an option to not get those interruptions on live programming?


Yes, hit EXIT after tuning to the channel. That should turn it off.


----------



## js0873 (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks, I'll try it. Will that turn it off only for that channel while I'm watching it, and then it'll still appear on other channels and this same one once I come back to it?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Yea, it will turn back on as soon as you change the channel.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Davenlr... no offense but do you realize this is the Dish subforum? Their STBs might be different with interactive features.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Oh my bad...didnt notice that. Disregard, and my apologies to the OP.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Menu >> System Setup >> Installation >> TV Enhancements

Check Enable or Disable


----------



## js0873 (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks. I bet that'll do it.


----------

